

Pulling the plug - mikermcneil
http://www.thedotpost.com/2014/11/mike-mcneil-pulling-the-plug

======
mikermcneil
btw some more background on where this came from:
[https://gist.github.com/mikermcneil/5746660](https://gist.github.com/mikermcneil/5746660)

